# Line for Joe Hutch on Deso



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

I am heading to Deso tomorrow night and was wondering if anyone has a line for "Ol Joe" at about 4k level or what to expect.
Thanks,

O yeah, how are the bugs if you recently went.
Double Thanks,


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Deso*

Have a blast wish I was going


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Launching tomorrow morning myself, was wondering the same thing. mustloverafting, are you launching on Thursday?

Alex


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Should be a left run. Also, we saw it right after the flash two season ago (the following spring at low flows) and found it easier to see the left run by scouting from the left, which few people do.


----------



## matkatamiba77 (Jul 7, 2010)

should be no problem, ride the tonque and push to the right.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

10-4. There is a relatively clean run on the left, with maybe some shallow rocks toward the bottom. But again, if you want to scout and see the run clearly, the scout from the left provides the best view. You can probably read and run from the left as well.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

Kaz, I am launching on Thursday, I will have a yellow aire cat and a red aire. I will be with about 8 other people. Hope to see you.

Thanks for the line.


----------



## cpogilvie (Jan 9, 2009)

*Just got off Deso...*

...and agree with the earlier posts re route. Catch the tongue and cut right after a guard rock at the top. The pull to avoid the bottom right wall at the level a few days ago (~4000cfs at Jensen) wasn't too bad, and our tandem IK did fine, too. We actually had more concern about Three Fords, as the rock on bottom right had a fair amount of flow going under it on the bank side at this level. No wood in it, but a tight squeeze if you ended up over there.

BTW, bugs at Sand Wash were certainly around...but were manageable. And bugs lower in the canyon weren't much of an issue, save for a few places with biting flies. Both Rock Creek and Chandler Creek were flowing well, too, if you are looking for clear water sources.

Also, we saw a bear at Range Creek. It was a "good" bear, though, and took off when it noticed us. Lots of fresh sign at Chandler Creek, too. If you've done it, you know it's a great float...and if you are doing it, have fun!


----------



## MIDMOJEFF (Jul 13, 2010)

WAS THERE JULY 4 AT 7000 WAS A BLAST BRING BUG JUICE LOTS OF BUG JUICE ONLY TRICKY ONES WHERE COWSWIM AND THREE FORD BUT FOLLOW THE TOUGNE ON BOTH


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

Just got off today, thanks for the advice and we followed it. It worked well for all the boats however, two of the five duckies did flip and we lost one duckie paddle.


----------

